# Transfer my sim to another phone



## theFOoL (Feb 8, 2022)

Hello guy's, 

So I'm thinking about getting the LG V20 t-mobile version. Would I need to call straight talk or should I be good? The sim is a nano sized but held to contact with G4


----------



## Toothless (Feb 8, 2022)

Why not call them first? Also anything V40 and below cannot do 5G, so T-Mobile will not support it.


----------



## bonehead123 (Feb 8, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> Hello guy's,
> 
> So I'm thinking about getting the LG V20 t-mobile version. Would I need to call straight talk or should I be good? The sim is a nano sized but held to contact with G4



A) The V20 is a pretty old phone, but if that's what you need/can afford, then so be it...*just be sure to get an unlocked model, otherwise your plan will be DOA*....

B)  If your "G4" is still under a contract, you would need to pay off that contract 1st, and then request that the carrier it is on now unlock it, which could take as little as 24 hours or as long as 14-30 days, depending on if they decide it's worth the effort or not....

FYI, I paid off all my tmobster phones and got them unlocked 2 years ago, and then put Google Fi sim cards in them, nottaproblemo.....

good luck with the swaparoonie


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 8, 2022)

I don't intend to use 5G and I buy my phones off ebay or AliExpress. I'm careful at what I do. Just many sellers intend to have a better Stock of the batteries for the V20. I'm always looking for a return as well for phones

Just bc a phone is Old doesn't mean you can't still use it


----------



## Toothless (Feb 8, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> I don't intend to use 5G and I buy my phones off ebay or AliExpress. I'm careful at what I do. Just many sellers intend to have a better Stock of the batteries for the V20. I'm always looking for a return as well for phones


That's nice but anything T-Mobile related is getting forced to 5G sooner or later.


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 8, 2022)

Toothless said:


> That's nice but anything T-Mobile related is getting forced to 5G sooner or later.


Meaning they won't do 4G?


----------



## Toothless (Feb 8, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> Meaning they won't do 4G?


It will need to specifically support 5G and lower. Again as I said earlier, call them and ask before you do something you'll regret. My V40 ThinQ is not supported by T-Mobile but (for the time being) is supported by Metro.


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 8, 2022)

I'm with straight-talk with a t-mobile sim [just meaning i'll get t-mobile signal] which I had to buy a micro sim kit for G4. I have plenty of batteries for my G4 but 2 originals are dying on it's capacity and I have 3 that have popped in the center just a hair but they are still usable just lost thier capacity a bit. That pop was bc I charged those Extended batteries by USB at one point. I'm guessing the G4  or any other phone tht has removable batteries has a code or a board/chip with the phone telling it to stop at this point at charging. Many companies created these batteries/chargers to have a longer run time


----------



## cvaldes (Feb 9, 2022)

It depends.

Sometimes old SIMs aren't compatible with new cellular network technologies. I know I needed to exchange SIMs a couple of times but it has been a while since I had to do that.

Best thing to do is to ask Straight Talk. 

I'm currently using Mint Mobile (another MVNO running on T-Mobile USA towers) and I did not have to change SIMs between original 4G, 4G LTE and now 5G.


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 9, 2022)

Well my G4 still gets signal so I don't why the change wouldn't work


----------



## 1freedude (Feb 9, 2022)

I just got a snail mail message from Tmo saying my Essential PH-1 will not work on the system soon.  It's a top end device, but it uses 3G for voice calls, and they (Tmo) are shutting down 3G.

Make a call and notice if the phone drops to 3G.  If so, turn on VoLTE if you can.

Regarding your question, put the sim in and dont worry about it.  It will work or it wont.  Def wont break anything.


----------

